# AMC Fearfest (23- 31)



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

This is AMC Tv, so I don't understand how this is a haunt, gathering, or convention??

This is not complete because quite frankly I can't get it all. On AMC schedule, it only gives me up to the 26th which isn't much (5 days more), but oh well.

They have the Shining, Exorcist: The Beginning, Ghostbusters 1 & 2 (on 21st before Fearfest), Alien, Aliens (2), Alien 3, Alien Resurrection, Dracula, Brain Eaters, Jack the Ripper, Return of the Living Dead, and some more. Just click on the dates in order to get up to the 26th. It must do a month ahead plus 2 days. 

More movies up until Oct 29th on schedule are Puppet Master, King Kong, Thirteen Ghosts, House on Haunted Hill, Halloween, Halloween 4, Halloween 5, Bride of Chucky, and more.

I think I want to see Shining, and Exorcist. I have the Aliens, and Ghostbusters already. The rest I don't care for.

AMC » Schedule

So, on September 29, we should have all of them I think.


----------



## hllwnfan (Aug 18, 2009)

*Disappointed in AMC.*

AMC's Fear/Monster Fest is weak this year. On Halloween night the last movie they play is night of the living dead, don't get me wrong its a great movie, but they play it three times in a row to end the marathon. I also think that Aliens is not a Halloween movie. What ever happend to Friday the 13th, a nightmare on elm st., all the classics. They are at least playing Halloween(1978), Halloween 4 and 5 on Halloween but during the day?. Disappointed in AMC.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't know what to say about it. Yeah...I thought it was pretty crummy to show NOTLD three times in a row as the finale. I love that movie too but ding dang...way to cheap out AMC.

Normally that's the spot for some half-way special movie, isn't it? 

I'm glad they're showing the original Halloween more this year. Previously they've only shown it once if at all (not sure about last year). So I guess I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with u...what about Dead Silence or The gates of Hell or House on Haunted Hill...something besides the "the oldies"..


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

that's why I have my video library ready to go


----------

